
GFF – Gesellschaft für Freiheitsrechte e.V - ProfDreamer
https://freiheitsrechte.org/index.php/english/
======
gus_massa
Better title: "Gesellschaft für Freiheitsrechte - Society for Civil Rights"

I expected some kind of spam in German. Try resubmitting once again after
christmas.

Anyway I prefer more specific submissions. Which s the more
interesting/relevant/important/whatever case that the foundation won? Do they
have a page about it?

